# Orlando Magic @ Phoenix Suns Game Thread



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Monday December 13, 2004
Orlando Magic at Phoenix Suns, 9:00 p.m. ET









Orlando Magic 
Coached by: Johnny Davis 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Francis  | C. Mobley  | Grant Hill  | D. Howard  | T. Battie 

Key Reserves:






















J. Nelson  | H. Turkoglu | P. Garrity 












Phoenix Suns 
Coached by: Mike D’Antoni 

Projected Starting Lineup:




































S. Nash | J. Johnson | Q. Richardson | S. Marion | A. Stoudemire

Key Reserves:






















L. Barbosa | C. Jacobsen |S. Hunter 



Key Matchup:
Battle of the “Steve” Point Guards-















Steve Francis vs. Steve Nash


NBA.com's Preview of Tonight's Game 

The Phoenix Suns attempt to get off to the best start in franchise history when they host the Orlando Magic at America West Arena on Monday. 

The Suns extended their winning streak to four games with a 115-106 victory over the expansion Charlotte Bobcats on Friday. Phoenix improved to 17-3 with the win, matching its best start since the 1980-81 season. 

Amare Stoudemire nearly produced his first triple-double for the Suns with 36 points, 15 rebounds and a career-high eight assists. He is averaging 26.4 points - third most in the league. 

Shawn Marion and Quentin Richardson scored 20 points apiece and Steve Nash produced nine and 14 assists as the Suns dominated the transition game, outscoring the Bobcats 29-14 on the fast break. 

Nash, who returned to Phoenix as a free agent in the offseason, is leading the league with 11.1 assists per game. He also has 10 double-doubles. 

After splitting the season series last year, Phoenix has a 19-11 all-time record against Orlando and has won five of the last seven meetings at America West Arena. 

The Magic suffered the second loss of their six-game road trip Sunday, 105-98 against the Los Angeles Lakers. 

Nash will have his hands full covering Orlando point guard Steve Francis. 

Francis scored 27 points and matched a season high with 13 assists in the loss. He is averaging 26.5 points and 8.5 assists during the road trip. 

After missing the previous game with a contusion on his right shin, Grant Hill posted 16 points and six assists in 34 minutes. 

Tony Battie, who will be matched against Stoudemire Monday, continued his solid play while starting in place of an injured Kelvin Cato, posting eight points, 12 rebounds and a season-high four blocks.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Sorry Orlando Fans, but I don't think that there's any chance to win this game...:no:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> Sorry Orlando Fans, but I don't think that there's any chance to win this game...:no:


not with johny davis as head coach


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> 
> 
> not with johny davis as head coach


What is up with all this sudden hate for Johnny Davis? I think he's doing a very good job for the most part, personally. He's pretty much cut the one thing that I complained about him doing, which was playing the entire second unit at the same time. I really don't see how you can say that about Davis, I don't think he's cost us any games so far this season.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> 
> 
> What is up with all this sudden hate for Johnny Davis? I think he's doing a very good job for the most part, personally. He's pretty much cut the one thing that I complained about him doing, which was playing the entire second unit at the same time. I really don't see how you can say that about Davis, I don't think he's cost us any games so far this season.


yeah the only things i didnt really like was him playing garrity and bradley at the same time and him not leaving dwight in the game longer and getting him more shots. also he should have one of howard, cato or battie on the court at all times, granted cato's hurt but he should have had one of howard or battie on the court at all times.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Miami plays Washington tonight, so at least we know we'll pick up ground on one of them if we pull out a win tonight. It'll be really tough though, absolutely no lead, no matter how big is safe agains these Suns. In my opinion, _easily_ the best offensive team in the league.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Miami plays Washington tonight, so at least we know we'll pick up ground on one of them if we pull out a win tonight. It'll be really tough though, absolutely no lead, no matter how big is safe agains these Suns. In my opinion, _easily_ the best offensive team in the league.


Yeah. They've got so many weapons, kind if like Orlando, but even more. 

I have a tough time seeing us winning this one. Seems like penetrating PGs seem to be killing us, so I am expecting a big numbers night from Nash.

I think we'll need an off shooting night from them to pull this one out.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

The Magic will need a big effort tonight to avoid losing back-to-back games for the first time all year. I believe Seattle is the only other team that can say they haven't lost two in a row.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Orlando Sentinel's Brian Schmidtz just reported that DeShawn Stevenson told him a couple minutes ago that he wants to be traded to a place where he can get playing time. He can be traded in a couple days (December 15), and I wouldn't be surprised if his wishes were granted.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> Orlando Sentinel's Brian Schmidtz just reported that DeShawn Stevenson told him a couple minutes ago that he wants to be traded to a place where he can get playing time. He can be traded in a couple days (December 15), and I wouldn't be surprised if his wishes were granted.


So he wants Orlando to trade him to the NBDL, eh?

Orlando is actually the exact kind of team that Phoenix can't really put away - up-tempo with very good shooting. Barring a shooting melt-down by one of the teams, it should be a very close, VERY high schoring game. Whoever finishes the game on a run will probably win.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Sucks, not getting this one in Tampa. Damn.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

14-14, Magic look pretty good so far. Judging by how well each team has played, I think we have a shot at this one. It'll be very tough though.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Marion is a beast defensively, 4 blocks already, 3 on Howard.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

I'm not getting this one either, I'm pretty pissed :upset:.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Shooting 34.5% to Phoenix's 55% and only down by 5. Gotta feel good about that.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

looks like hes playing pure secondary right now, but with francis and battie with 2 personals already you certainly cant blame him.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Tooeasy</b>!
> looks like hes playing pure secondary right now, but with francis and battie with 2 personals already you certainly cant blame him.


huh?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Thanks Steven Hunter .

Fouls Nelson on the three, then Howard on the rebound and one.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Howard with 8 boards already. That is a good sign. He needs to get back to that 10+ every night rebounding.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Howard with 10 boards already. Sweet. He should be able to get 20 tonight since Amare is such a crappy rebounder.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Its called a two hand jam. Learn the term Howard.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

For all of you not watching the game-- Howard has 7 points and 12 boards at the half, but should have a double-double already. He missed two uncontested dunks in a two or three minute span. :upset:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> For all of you not watching the game-- Howard has 7 points and 12 boards at the half, but should have a double-double already. He missed two uncontested dunks in a two or three minute span. :upset:


Sounds like he needs to stay after a little extra during practice and work on his dunks. :laugh:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I know Mobley isn't exactly known for his great shot selection, but damn it has been awful tonight. He's made some horrible decisions both ways. Taking shots from behind the arc with a hand in his face while he's got a man wide open under the hoop, and the next possession passing up a wide open shot and giving it to Mario Kasun with 2 on the shot clock.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

OT: Dwyane played 18 minutes tonight, didn't score and left the game with an ankle injury. Nonetheless, Shaq made up for the loss by pouring in 40 to beat the Wizards by 23.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>hobojoe</b>!
> OT: Dwyane played 18 minutes tonight, didn't score and left the game with an ankle injury. Nonetheless, Shaq made up for the loss by pouring in 40 to beat the Wizards by 23.


they said it was only a mild sprain


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Man

Orlando shooting 35.8%
Phoenix shooting 52%

Phoenix with 5 threes, Orlando with 0

How the hell are we only down 7?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Only down by two with Nash out with foul trouble. This is the time to win the game with a nice run.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Dwight with 15 boards. Nice. Looks like Orlando is making a run.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Magic cut it to 2, Steve-o on the line for one more. The Magic have turned it up a notch in the 3rd quarter here, and have put themselves into a position to win the game in the 4th barring a crappy finish to this quarter. I'll be ecstatic if the Magic can pull this out.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Has Dwight been playing center all game? Battie with only 8 mins.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The lineup we have out there now is pathetic. Davis should be fired for even thinking of this lineup.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

So much for that run .


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Crappy finish to the quarter? Check. :sigh: 

No particular reason I'm saying this now, but the officiating has been terrible tonight. The Suns have seemingly got all the calls. Battie has 4 fouls, and at least 3 of them have been very questionable.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, it is still within reach. Thats the best you can ask for against the team with the best record in the league on the 2nd night of a back to back.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Has Dwight been playing center all game? Battie with only 8 mins.


Pretty much. Not too much of a stretch with Amare playing center all game. Kasun's played by far his best ball tonight. Two 3-point plays at crucial points in the game for the Magic, and no really stupid plays.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Stick a fork in them. 1-10 from 3 ain't gonna get it done.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Basterd refs. The Suns can jump over our backs all they want, but when we do it, automatic foul called. :upset:


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> 
> 
> huh?


i was meaning to qoute what you had said on the first page about the only quarell you had with davis was his playing an entire lineup of bench players at the same time, and i was just pointing out thats what he was doing for the time being.
however, since battie and francis both got tagged with 2 fouls respectivly early, you can't really blame him.


----------



## magicfan187 (Jun 28, 2003)

ok now why did davis have howard out for that long in between the 3rd and 4th quarters (thats when they got their big league to boot)? and why wasnt howard defending amare because he clearly did the best job in him on the couple times he did defend him?


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

The refereeing wasn't great, but you guys got to the line 32 times and there really wasn't a whole lot to be said about foul calls other than some bad ones on Battie, who was a non-factor anyways.. A few bad calls don't make up 21 points anyways, Turkoglu, Francis and Mobley pretty much shot you guys out of the game.

Dwight is a complete beast. 240 pounds my ***, he looks like he's about 280. He body-bumped Amare out of the lane when he tried to drive like he was a 200 pound shooting guard.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

I thought the Magic fans would come up better reasons than "the Refs suck"... well, Magic took 32 FT!!! Suns only took 25. 

Actually, I think a lot of Magic fans say the coach sucks. Didn't watch the game but I am happy for my Suns. 

See you guys next time and hopefully you'll get more rest. 

Jimmy


----------



## MagicNugz (Aug 10, 2004)

I agree with HoboJoe.....Refs cost us this game. We beat the suns if not for the crappy calls:upset: :upset:


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The refs in general are horrible. The NBA has the worst pro officials period.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> I agree with HoboJoe.....Refs cost us this game. We beat the suns if not for the crappy calls:upset: :upset:


 

Refs don't make up a 21 point difference. Ever.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Captain Obvious</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but I am getting tired of the Magic not getting any respect from the refs. 

Any way our lack of defense and the Suns making a tons of their 3P shots did us in.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Oh come on...

Nash only played 27 mins. He got into foul trouble as well NOT just the Magic players. 

The backup point guard Barbosa stepped up and Magic choke. Magic took more FT (32>25) and what more do you want? 

Suns went inside a lot more: 56 > 30 
Suns shot from outside well: 13 > 2 3pt

And Magic had more shot attempts: 94 > 90

Are you sure the refs favored Suns??

Jimmy


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MagicNugz</b>!
> I agree with HoboJoe.....Refs cost us this game. We beat the suns if not for the crappy calls:upset: :upset:


Don't put words in my mouth. No way in hell I said the refs cost us the game, the Suns were the better team for sure. All I said was that the refs were horrible, and obviously favored Phoenix. Which is true. Let me make this clear: In no way, shape or form did the refs cost the Magic the game, Phoenix won the game fair and square.


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

I really enjoyed watching this game. So far your Magic have been the only team from the east that I feel has a decent shot to do some damage. I think it's either the Heat or the Magic coming out of the east this year.

Grant Hill is awesome. What a classy guy and great player. I'm pulling for you guys just because I hate Shaq.

Good luck and hope to see you in the finals.


----------

